# Pick a number between 1 and 10.



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Saw this on MacPolls.com and thought it funny.

So might as well try it here:

Pick a number between 1 and 10.

[ December 10, 2003, 10:53 PM: Message edited by: Heart ]


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

It's not hard when the answer is at the top:

"Choose 1"

So I chose it.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Mannyp, you are a true linguist. The lack of the phrase "that is between" eliminates all other numbers other than 1 and 10. However, ask someone "Pick a number that is between 1 and 10" and there will still be 1's and 10's selected, even those neither of these numbers is between 1 and 10. English is such a confusing language.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

I like this community, they always take everything that extra step. And keep me lauphing.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I agree with Heart's comment that "I like this community, they always take everything that extra step. And keep me lauphing." Of course, I have not "lauphed" since I was 10, but that was also back in New York City where lauphing was legal. Now, with all of the restrictions and anti-social attitudes towards public lauphing, one rarely does this sort of behavior. Still, to be a child again...................  

Sorry, Heart, but I have been reading reflective finals, that were written at home with the help of word processor spell checkers, and there are STILL spelling miscues. I trust that you realize that I am just having a bit of fun.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

I know what you mean, Dr. G! I spent this weekend marking term papers. Some were so bad, it's really scary. If they just follow directions, they should score at least a C+. There were some very good papers, however. This week I have 2 finals to mark and 2 more next week. Of course, then I get 3 weeks off for 'professional development.'

James


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

J_S, next semester, as I have done for the past three winter semesters here at Memorial, I have all my course-load online. The three web courses will have a total enrollment of 60-80 students, but it is an asynchronous format, so I shall be able to teach on WebCT on and off throughout the day.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

You silly monkeys. You are able to notice some of the unclear sentences, but nobody seems to have noticed that Heart wrote, "aw this on MacPolls.com and thought if funny."

Do you see anything wrong with Heart's sentence? I know I do.

James


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

I faw it on Macpollf too, and thought it waf sunny. What'f the problem?


----------



## LGBaker (Apr 15, 2002)

I believe we are in need of an iSpell....


----------

